

Into the unknown: Object.observe and Object.freeze in JavaScript - oscarbamboo
http://new-bamboo.co.uk/blog/2014/01/21/experiments-with-javascript-es6

======
Oculus
'Local variable declarations are unobservable' \- I thought that local
variables get added to the function object similar to the way global variables
get added to the window object. In that case wouldn't you be able to observe
the function in which the local var is being declared?

